# Where could I get distilled water for human consumption.



## BlueSpud (17 Apr 2009)

I am looking for 1 liter of distilled water. I am based in Shankill, Co. Dublin. Anyone know whete I can get it?

It is for human consumption so a garage is not really an answer


----------



## Caveat (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: Distilled water*

Would chemists do this? They might, if not they should know where to go anyway.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: Distilled water*

Chemists do them in maybe 200/250 ml bottles


----------



## TreeTiger (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: Distilled water*

My school chemistry is pretty rusty, but I'm fairly sure it's not a good idea to drink distilled water.  Will try to find out and come back if I find anything on it.


----------



## michaelm (17 Apr 2009)

One of the voices in my head says that the frost from your freezer is distilled water.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Apr 2009)

My mother was ill and was only able to drink distilled water which was supplied by our local chemist in 5 litre bottles.


----------



## mct1 (18 Apr 2009)

I buy this from time to time. Some chemists shops will sell it to the public (in 5l containers). Out of a dozen chemists in our town, only 3 do. You could ring around to save your feet (and time). I usually get charged between 5 and 7 euro. Btw they use it to make up liquid medicines eg for kids, so obviously it's safe to drink.


----------

